# What are you wearing 🙊



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Do you have any special attire planned for NYE/NYD driving?

I'm thinking all black, long sleeve, dress pants, comfy black boots. So I'll be dressed professional and the all black will give it the service provider feel. 

So people know you are the driver there to perform the job, get in, dont barf and see you.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Have fun out there folks.

Get that money :thumbup:


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I could see you in a bow tie too. That would be a good look for u.










or....









orrrrrrrr.... !










(I don't know what that is in her left hand, but I bet it could be weaponized)


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I'll have a long sleeve cubs shirt underneath a cubs hoodie.
Jeans and some of those aviator goggles to protect my eyes from the vomit.
Stop by the dollar store and get some small wastecan liners if you can!!!!!!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Blue jeans, my new Levi sneakers and a light blue dress shirt. Should go great with all the pax glitter I'll inevitably catch.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I could see you in a bow tie too. That would be a good look for u.
> 
> View attachment 395213
> 
> ...


I like the goodie 2 shoes look of Angela from the office. Similar to my work fashion.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I could see you in a bow tie too. That would be a good look for u.
> 
> View attachment 395213
> 
> ...


That's one of Lissetti toys, VA lover should give it a try &#128541;


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I like the goodie 2 shoes look of Angela from the office. Similar to my work fashion.


You might consider wearing an Angela mask. Personally, I would not want to tangle with Angela.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Sweatpants and a hoodie. If anyone doesn't like it they can walk.

@Mkang14 Angela&#129316;.

If she were real she'd most likely find me morally reprehensible and disgusting. Huge turn on&#128514;.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm not driving, but I'll be wearing flip flops, Bermuda shorts, and a new yellow t-shirt.

Brasilian NYE superstition dictates you buy something new in the color you want, in order to get your wish. Yellow is for money. Their NYE tax free lottery tonight is R$300MM.........

I don't believe in this kind of thing, but if it ever came true, I'd hate to be wearing a different color and have world peace or some other stupid thing happen. :laugh:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> You might consider wearing an Angela mask. Personally, I would not want to tangle with Angela.
> 
> View attachment 395238


Id tangle with Angela


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> Id tangle with Angela


WOW, apparently you haven't gotten any in a while. &#128541;


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Black addidas track pants and a pull over polo long sleeve


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> WOW, apparently you haven't gotten any in a while. &#128541;


She's hot and she has sex with co-workers while on the job.

I get you dig the Badger and you're a little shook right now because theres some new serious competition in town (VIFL is a pimp!) but take off the blinders for a second and look at this objectively. If you're straight, and Angela asks you to meet her in the warehouse, you're not turning that down.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> She's hot and she has sex with co-workers while on the job.
> 
> I get you dig the Badger and you're a little shook right now because you have some new competition in town but take off the blinders for a second and look at this objectively. If you're straight, and Angela asks you to meet her in the warehouse, you're not turning that down.


Actually I have standards, Angela is way beneath my standards.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Actually I have standards, Angela is way beneath my standards.


Youre nuts


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm not driving, but I'll be wearing a Cabela's or BPS button-down with jeans and tennis shoes. Gotta be comfortable for the fireside partying.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> Youre nuts


Yes I'm nuts, what's your point.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Going to be 10-20 degrees tonight. Jeans, Columbia blue/red flannel, gray scarf, Lyft jacket, and burgundy boots w/ fleece lined Columbia socks to keep the toes nice and warm .


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Going to a Gatsby party. Burgundy pin stripe suit, burgundy vest and fedora, gold pocket watch and chain. Wife will be in a blue sequin flapper dress, pearls, feather and jewel headband, and a mink stole. Only driving for me will be to and from the country club.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ColtDelta said:


> Going to a Gatsby party. Burgundy pin stripe suit, burgundy vest and fedora, gold pocket watch and chain. Wife will be in a blue sequin flapper dress, pearls, feather and jewel headband, and a mink stole. Only driving for me will be to and from the country club.


Country club, is that what they call swingers parties now &#128541;


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Country club, is that what they call swingers parties now &#128541;


With a little luck, yes!


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

New everything to start the new decade. All black from head to toe.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The monkey is going out tonight...

Buckass nekkid...8>O

Who needs clothes anyway...8>)

Rakos


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Rakos said:


> The monkey is going out tonight...
> 
> Buckass nekkid...8>O
> 
> ...


Hopefully the monkey kills it tonight.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ll be wearing a Hawaiian shirt, my black jeans and my red thong


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Here's your black tie service for 43 cents a mile. (or whatever shit rates and flat surge is your city)

LOL.

Neither rideshare company pay enough anymore to entice me to ant on New Years Eve.

*Regardless, everyone PLEASE STAY SAFE.*


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This would be the most appropriate outfit.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Seamus said:


> This would be the most appropriate outfit.
> 
> View attachment 395283


I was going to say rain coat, but that works too :biggrin:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

mch said:


> If you're straight, and Angela asks you to meet her in the warehouse, you're not turning that down.


I dunno. I think I'd leave my dance card open for Pam. I'd jump her bones faster than you could say Blueberry pancakes.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mch said:


> Id tangle with Angela


Are you kidding me? You would seriously bat clean up after Dwight Schute??? Have some dignity about you!

Erin on the other hand, I'd schedule warehouse hook ups anytime with her.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Smart girl.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Black jeans and Seahawks sweatshirt.... nothing fancy, but I am dressing up my car with lights and giving out party favors .... I know I know, but they are leftovers from last New Year’s Eve


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Going to be 10-20 degrees tonight. Jeans, Columbia blue/red flannel, gray scarf, Lyft jacket, and burgundy boots w/ fleece lined Columbia socks to keep the toes nice and warm :smiles:.


Holy crap! You made me look at our weather and it's getting COLD tonight! It's 80 right now, but it's dropping all the way down to 59 later.

Time to get out my long underwear and ski parka!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you have any special attire planned for NYE/NYD driving?
> 
> I'm thinking all black, long sleeve, dress pants, comfy black boots. So I'll be dressed professional and the all black will give it the service provider feel.
> 
> So people know you are the driver there to perform the job, get in, dont barf and see you.


 Barf resistant apparel of course.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Are you kidding me? You would seriously bat clean up after Dwight Schute??? Have some dignity about you!
> 
> Erin on the other hand, I'd schedule warehouse hook ups anytime with her.


I agree Erin is the cutest. All about the freckles.



Wildgoose said:


>


Hot!



Fozzie said:


> Here's your black tie service for 43 cents a mile. (or whatever shit rates and flat surge is your city)
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Going to try to make the best of it. I need to be comfortable so the clothes are key.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

top hat and diaper


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> top hat and diaper


I'm sure that's what the pax are wearing so why not the driver &#129300;


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

They need to know who's in charge in my car.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

🙃 just the same ol clothes.

with sparkle but you can’t see 😝🥳


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Holy crap! You made me look at our weather and it's getting COLD tonight! It's 80 right now, but it's dropping all the way down to 59 later.
> 
> Time to get out my long underwear and ski parka!


We don't bust out parkas here until it hits 10 degrees HAHA..... and then the "real" Utards still run around in shorts and t-shirts. Meanwhile, looking like blizzard tomorrow morning starting around 6 am.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> We don't bust out parkas here until it hits 10 degrees HAHA..... and then the "real" Utards still run around in shorts and t-shirts. Meanwhile, looking like blizzard tomorrow morning starting around 6 am.


It's going to get down to 52 degrees to, time for long johns and fur coats


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Fish Skinz! That's how we roll in Florida!


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Old pair of jeans, tennis shoes, hawaiian shirt, 3 week old beard. The ladies will not be able to keep their hands off me. 

BE SAFE OUT THERE TONIGHT PEOPLE AND GOOD LUCK.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you have any special attire planned for NYE/NYD driving?
> 
> I'm thinking all black, long sleeve, dress pants, comfy black boots. So I'll be dressed professional and the all black will give it the service provider feel.
> 
> So people know you are the driver there to perform the job, get in, dont barf and see you.


Dont forget the sexy chauffer tiara

I wear the same thing everyday..shirt that says tip me mfer


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

The usual peasant garb; Rags


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ColtDelta said:


> Going to a Gatsby party. Burgundy pin stripe suit, burgundy vest and fedora, gold pocket watch and chain. Wife will be in a blue sequin flapper dress, pearls, feather and jewel headband, and a mink stole. Only driving for me will be to and from the country club.


Pants
Shirt
Coat
Shoes
Hat
Gloves
(black)


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

This what I'm wearing. Pax wouldn't Dare get in a car with the driver looking like this. So I wait and collect my cancelation fee. Rinse and repeat. Thank me later

I'm such a genius.

-Jerry


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

BadYota said:


> The usual peasant garb; Rags


So something from Kanye's Yeezy collection. Nice!











DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> This what I'm wearing. Pax wouldn't Dare get in a car with the driver looking like this. So I wait and collect my cancelation fee. Rinse and repeat. Thank me later
> 
> I'm such a genius.
> 
> ...


Pretty genius. Although what would you do if someone still gets in &#129300;. That's probably someone you dont want coming in your car &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm sure that's what the pax are wearing so why not the driver &#129300;


Not often enough! More pax need to wear diapers. Too many people have lost their urine in my car. Thankfully no one has lost any fecal matter in my car in over 7000 rides, but my poor cousin tried signing up as a driver and had some elderly lady defile his car with feces in his first 60 rides, thus signalling the early end of my cousin's rideshare career.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you have any special attire planned for NYE/NYD driving?
> 
> I'm thinking all black, long sleeve, dress pants, comfy black boots. So I'll be dressed professional and the all black will give it the service provider feel.
> 
> So people know you are the driver there to perform the job, get in, dont barf and see you.


Even if you wore less clothes, still would be 5 stars.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

:aliens::aliens::aliens:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Even if you wore less clothes, still would be 5 stars.


5 stars is the least of my worries when mr.poop, mrs.pee and baby vomit are the pax &#129320;

Oh wait and granny blood &#128514;


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you have any special attire planned for NYE/NYD driving?
> 
> I'm thinking all black, long sleeve, dress pants, comfy black boots. So I'll be dressed professional and the all black will give it the service provider feel.
> 
> So people know you are the driver there to perform the job, get in, dont barf and see you.


Is driving completely naked not an option &#129300;?

How bout naked + Santa hat


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Is driving completely naked not an option &#129300;?
> 
> How bout naked + Santa hat


Geez great white starting 2020 with a bang! I bet pax will be so hammered they won't care &#129395;&#127870;


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you have any special attire planned for NYE/NYD driving?
> 
> I'm thinking all black, long sleeve, dress pants, comfy black boots. So I'll be dressed professional and the all black will give it the service provider feel.
> 
> So people know you are the driver there to perform the job, get in, dont barf and see you.


Don't forget to secure the perimeter.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Don't forget to secure the perimeter.
> 
> View attachment 395463


That's a good one. I usually leave the doors unlocked when I reach a destination so the pax could get in. Today I'll lock until I see them. Everyone should do the same.

Also reminds have to take the baby locks off &#128556;&#128077;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Last year I wore a blazer, a dress shirt, a tie, and slacks. This year, I'll be dressing like this. Except hopefully the gloves won't have to come on!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> View attachment 395465
> 
> Last year I wore a blazer, a dress shirt, a tie, and slacks. This year, I'll be dressing like this. Except hopefully the gloves won't have to come on!


Wait you actually wear those gloves the whole time &#128514;


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> They need to know who's in charge in my car.


FANTASY &#128525;








REALITY &#128523;


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Is driving completely naked not an option &#129300;?
> 
> How bout naked + Santa hat


look daddy it looks like a penis only smaller lol


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Same thing I wore to last year's annual purge.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WHAT THE HECK ARE YOU GUYS DOING TO THIS THREAD!!!

&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#128514;&#129315;


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Let's get this thread back on track, and note the most important thing while driving tonight!






.
.
.

EDIT: Well Ms. M, if you _loved_ that one you're sure to at least *like* this one!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Happy new year East coast!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Happy New Year Bro Coast


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Happy New years to the wrong coasters!



Mkang14 said:


> WHAT THE HECK ARE YOU GUYS DOING TO THIS THREAD!!!
> 
> &#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#128514;&#129315;


I earned a warning and a point for my addition.

SOS


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> *What are you wearing &#128586;*


Wouldn't you like to know... :whistling: :biggrin:


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

you guys might want to take a picture of the odometer at midnight to record 4 tax purposes


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you have any special attire planned for NYE/NYD driving?
> 
> I'm thinking all black, long sleeve, dress pants, comfy black boots. So I'll be dressed professional and the all black will give it the service provider feel.
> 
> So people know you are the driver there to perform the job, get in, dont barf and see you.


Pizza Hut t shirt.
$160.00 tips tonight.
Done by 9:00 p.m.



Mkang14 said:


> Do you have any special attire planned for NYE/NYD driving?
> 
> I'm thinking all black, long sleeve, dress pants, comfy black boots. So I'll be dressed professional and the all black will give it the service provider feel.
> 
> So people know you are the driver there to perform the job, get in, dont barf and see you.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you have any special attire planned for NYE/NYD driving?
> 
> I'm thinking all black, long sleeve, dress pants, comfy black boots. So I'll be dressed professional and the all black will give it the service provider feel.
> 
> So people know you are the driver there to perform the job, get in, dont barf and see you.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> View attachment 395893


A lot of drivers going naked or wearing S&Mish type clothes. What's going on here &#129300;


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> A lot of drivers going naked or wearing S&Mish type clothes. What's going on here &#129300;


*Big tips &#128104;‍&#129468;*


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Didn't drive, except to party and back home.

With three of my friends, I'm third in this group.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Cool funny thread.

Must say when I saw title immediately thought of being naked&#128530;

As for me blue jeans, black suede nikes with a button down with pockets is my RS uniform. Need a pocket for my beard comb. Happy New Year MS. Lang&#127801;



Soldiering said:


> Cool funny thread.
> 
> Must say when I saw title immediately thought of being naked&#128530;
> 
> As for me blue jeans, black suede nikes with a button down with pockets is my RS uniform. Need a pocket for my beard comb. Happy New Year MS. Lang&#127801;


Damn auto correct MS. KANG


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Cool funny thread.
> 
> Must say when I saw title immediately thought of being naked&#128530;
> 
> ...


Happy new years! The title &#129315;. Duh that's why we're getting these responses. You cracked the case &#128077;


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 395211
> 
> 
> Have fun out there folks.
> ...


&#127801;&#128536;&#128584;


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> Old pair of jeans, tennis shoes, hawaiian shirt, 3 week old beard. The ladies will not be able to keep their hands off me.


Is this you?


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> Is this you?
> 
> View attachment 396069


That is a damned fine outfit.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 395211
> 
> 
> Have fun out there folks.
> ...


aah, ok now i see why...gl virginia &#128077;


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I wore my shirt, furry hoodie, Pajama bottoms and Kleenex boxes on my feet wrapped with a plastic bag as it was snowing a bit when I did some eats deliveries 😀


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

I get tips
Lots of tips
Lots of bankers and business men in my area


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you have any special attire planned for NYE/NYD driving?
> 
> I'm thinking all black, long sleeve, dress pants, comfy black boots. So I'll be dressed professional and the all black will give it the service provider feel.
> 
> So people know you are the driver there to perform the job, get in, dont barf and see you.


Hmmm.. that's what I wear everyday.


----------



## ProShooter (May 31, 2018)

I wore sweat pants and a Yankees t-shirt. No one gives a crap what I wear.


----------



## The Elder (Oct 30, 2019)

Show cleavage, improve tips. Drunk guys tip big for boobs. Active wear is practical and sexy. You'll get great tips on something like this, plus the freedom of movement.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

they dont look like that lol


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Khakis.


----------



## Travison (Aug 9, 2019)

question was "what are you wearing? 
the photo answers to "what are you *not wearing?*



The Elder said:


> Show cleavage, improve tips. Drunk guys tip big for boobs. Active wear is practical and sexy. You'll get great tips on something like this, plus the freedom of movement.
> View attachment 396677


reported lol


----------



## nannysowder59 (10 mo ago)

I'm thinking about adding more vintage and handmade items to my wardrobe


----------



## emmerykercher07 (10 mo ago)

You have offered very interesting options and ideas. I think that jackets and trousers would be an ideal option here. It seems to me that this is the style that will suit not only the office but also the situation you described above in your post. If you want something more extravagant or unusual, then you can consider the clothing option from Abayas; this is a more interesting variation and, as for me, very unusual and winning. Here, of course, it's a matter of taste, but it seems to me in this situation the style should be more strict and convenient


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That's not what she said.


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

Don't drive at all. There is a driving strike this Saturday afternoon and night, peak st paddy booking time


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

What's this? Noob excavating old threads? Don't disturb the dead.


----------

